# Perfect conditions!



## old henry

Look at the weather thru the nxt couple of weeks the conditions are prime. Good luck to all. I'm hoping to be finding them by the first part of April


----------



## wolf claw

Southern Illinois I presume? Horrible weather in Northern IL everything is flooded and the temperature is up and down. Sunny and warm one day and cold and frozen the next. I am guessing End of April or Beginning of May up here.


----------



## old henry

Yep I down at the bottom of the state the ground temps are moving in favor of a fruitful season


----------



## metal

Finally most of the snow is gone around here in Chicago area. 60 plus degrees tomorrow, first time for that since late November. Spring forecast is for temperatures to be below normal for around here. I'm hoping by May 1st, unless we get some real warmth through April to make me want to go out before then. This winter can kiss by butt. I'm so ready to hit the woods and enjoy spring, it aint even funny. Hope everyone has a stellar season, but I guess that's up to Mother Nature to determine that. Please don't liter in the woods.


----------



## wolf claw

Im up in Wisconsin for the weekend the weather has been sunny but cold. I was checking the tempreature for Chicago and it looks like we have a cold front coming in with possibly more snow (sigh). I went for a hike and the woods are still covered with a good amount of snow. When will this nightmerish winter end! I only found one morel last year at Kankakee State Park. Last year was my first year hunting I ended up finding lots of chickens and various boletes and a couple red chantreles. I always bring an extra bag for trash I find while hiking or hunting! I dont understand how people can be so careless and litter!


----------



## makeroftoys

I'm around St.Louis I haven't found any yet...
going out today, in the afternoon.


----------



## draggin1

I'm in champaign and was wondering when best times and conditions are this will be my first season.


----------



## duke

I'd say about 2 weeks in Champaign draggin1. I'll be down there next weekend for the state bowling tournament and I can get a better idea tho. Good luck!


----------



## david - sw il

I'm not expecting a real good season in S IL unless things pick up quickly in the rainfall department. It was a dry winter around here, there were even dust storms back in February and last week the humidity was in the teens with strong winds which really did a number on the soil moisture. We did have above average snowfall here, but the water content was low and it mostly ran off when it melted due to frozen ground.

It does look like we'll get some rain later this week and a more active pattern the first week of April. But it's going to take a lot of rain to end the drought we've been in since 2012.

N IL could be a different story, you guys have had a TON of snow. Harsh winters are usually favorable for good morel crops but I'm not feeling it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## duke

You are so right David, I'm thinking bumper crop here in Central IL all we need is spring!


----------



## david - sw il

Another red flag warning this afternoon, 18* this morning. Hoping the rain that is forecast comes to fruition...


----------



## pikemen7

Still lot of frost in ground here in northern ill\wisconsin


----------



## bud

Accuweather is calling for 70's from 4/7 to 4/13 here in Macon County. Ought to get them ground temps up if they're right. If we get the rain it won't be long! Hope you guys get some good soaking showers down there, David.


----------



## outlawatheart

Hamilton County has been getting plenty of rain and has been a fairly wet winter...won't be too long now!


----------



## kb

David, I would not give up hope due to the dry conditions. If you still get rain when the soil temps. get right you may get a bumper crop. S. Kansas was in a terrible multi-year drought, then last spring they caught rain and the right temps, and Bam, we picked boxes full for days. We all decided the drought cycle actually helped. It's all in the timing. We thought N. MO. was going to blow up the same way, but the heat and moisture did not come together and it sucked. Is south Illinois Dolomite limestone? if so it is the same type of setup as S. Kan.. Check the CEDAR. By the way I live in NW. MO.


----------



## david - sw il

Don't get me wrong, I'm not writing off this season at all. Just thinking we are going to need some well timed rainfall since it's been so dry lately. We did recieve a few tenths of rain a few days ago, which helped out. Hopefully the system this week will bring soaking rains. It's looking like a late start to the season, we have another 10-15 days before they start around here.

I agree with the theory about droughts. The best season I've seen was 2008, which was a very wet spring that followed a hot and dry summer. It makes sense that the mycelium would flourish during favorable conditions after a period of stress.


----------



## shroomdandy

Speaking of perfect or not so perfect conditions. Last year I picked several shrooms from a creek botton which had flooded a couple diiferent times in the early spring last year before the shrooms popped. The shrooms I picked left a greenish oily residue in the soaking bowl. After cooking the shrooms and eating them, and I did think twice about eating them, we both became sick. My question is, and I'm assuming so, but can morels soak up toxic field chemicals and other fluids, gas, oil etc. from the flood waters? I think I'm going to stay clear of the bottoms and focus on hillsides and areas that do not flood.


----------



## david - sw il

Yes. Mushrooms readily absorb toxins. This is why burlap bags of mycelium are being used to clean up oil spills and other contaminants.


----------



## justin

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go morrell hunting in nw IL?


----------



## justin

And due to this fluctuating weather, does anyone have a thought on when the season will begin? What are ideal conditions? New to this hobby, and thus message board. Just want to say I appreciate people with similar interests making this site, and adding to these message boards. Thanks all!


----------



## duke

Where at in NW Illinois? I know of some places.


----------



## justin

Up near Woodstock, Huntley, Crystal Lake, or anywhere that way.


----------



## duke

I was looking at the other NW Illinois Justin!? But if you check out any state parks or public areas close to rivers they most always have timber and where theres timber usually there's Morels. Or you could come to the 6th annual "Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival" on May 3rd in Wyoming, Il from 9 to 5. We will also have a Morel auction at 2 PM and other Morel related items. Anybody with questions drop me a line at [email protected] hope to see you all there!


----------



## justin

That great. I will see if I can make the three hour drive. Thanks so much, Duke, for the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## chappyv

When the time is right does anybody know where to go in Kankakee County? Last year I walked the State Park near Davis Creek for 1 1/2 hours to no avail.


----------



## spud2434367

Hay Duke, Still check out the disk I got off you years ago. I would hope you have one in HD by now LOL.. 
Enjoy checking out the post here. Thanks all,, Spud (SF) old Marine


----------



## shroomdonger

Justin, there's a few good spots along the Kish and the Fox rivers that are public. You could also check Volo or Moraine, but make sure the rules say it's ok to shroom there first.


----------



## wolf claw

Hey Chappy I found my first and only morel in Kankakee State Park May 10th. They Are There! Just Keep Looking! I was just fishing and camping so was no focused on morel hunting at that time!


----------



## old henry

Its been about 2 weeks and the weather is great! Going get cold sat &amp; sun night but don't let that fool you. Good luck


----------



## justin

Cool! I will check the regulations first, and hopefully be hunting in the near future. I appreciate it shroomdonger. What are ideal conditions? When can I begin hunting?


----------



## justin

Also, Ive heard to look near dead trees, and a specific tree also. but don't recall which tree to be on the look out for. anyone know?


----------



## duke

Dead Elm trees. You want a 50/50/50 conditions for ideal shrooming. 50 degree day time temperature, 50 night, and 50 ground, with a little rain sprinkled in you should be good to go!


----------



## justin

you guys have been great! thank you again for all the input. I look forward to posting my finds here..


----------



## woodsman1

The trees I always look for. Are elms that have or are newly dying. Ash, sycamore, apple trees, cottonwood an poplar. An I agree u want a 50/50. Im still thinking at least another 2 weeks before full force. Lots of rain over then next coulle days but need warmer days.


----------



## justin

Thanks Woodsman1. Hey guys - if I am lucky enough to find some, how long should they be good for? I mean, will they spoil in a couple days? weeks?


----------



## duke

Justin, water and air are a Morels worst enemy. If you intend on eating them within a day or 2 it is alright to keep them in water for a few hours but I would recommend washing them to clean out all the bugs etc...then drain them good, of as much moisture as possible and store them in an air tight container. I have had them stay nice this way for 2 to 3 weeks before. If you leave them in water for to long they will start to deteriorate, generally that takes a few days however. Good luck!


----------



## woodsman1

I always get a good load every yr an can not eat them all at once. In which case u can fry them up an freeze them or u can dehydrate them. If dehydrated an kept n a mason jar they will last forever. I just pulled some out the other day that were marked from a find on april 18th last year. Thru them on the grill with some steaks an they were as good as fresh. Once you rehydrate them


----------



## justin

AWESOME! Heres to a good season, so we can all salvage them for a long time. Man, they are so good! Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## shroomdonger

Justin, there are some really good Utube 'How to morel hunt' videos out there. I'll do a search and try and post a few links. There is one in particular where the guy just walks around pointing out good trees and conditions to look for. Gimme a minute..


----------



## shroomdonger

Tree Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4 good advice here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-HudYbHXY
More tree advice here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQRjlVDjMPQ
and here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDzRwSl3VYk


----------



## justin

Good call Shroomdonger. I watched them all, and they were very informational. I suppose I could have done that in the first place, but thought real people responses would be better than online videos haha. It is good to know exactly what kind of trees to look for, and that they can be under brush, so to tread carefully. Good info guys, thanks for all the ideas/suggestions. Heres to hoping this cold rainy weather gives up soon, so we can get out there..


----------



## spud2434367

Has any one found Morels before the May Apple comes up.


----------



## old henry

@ David- SW IL. I'm not sure how far SW you live from me but there were some nasty storms come thru last night but I think we got the moisture. I'm still going to try this afternoon near Giant City. Good luck to all


----------



## old henry

@ Spud. Yes but I believe may apples don't indicate that they(may apples) produce morels but I associate them to gauge how far along the wood and new growth in the areas I hunt when the may apples get too tall and die the morel game is almost over here. Hope this helps


----------



## spud2434367

Thanks Old Henry, That's what I mint. I don't think I have ever found a morel with out seeing the may apples up. I did not mean they would make them come up, even thro they are sometimes by them. enjoy my friend.
PS: I don't use papers, I use small hole dried Morel.


----------



## david - sw il

We got 3" of rain the past few days. Definitely have the moisture, now we just need some warmth...and it doesn't look like we're going to get any soon. Lows in the 30s and low 40s isn't going to get them going. Still thinking around the 15th before they start around here(Madison/Jersey Co) which is pretty late. Probably going to be picking into May at this rate.


----------



## bud

Selbyville Is having their Spores &amp; More festival on the 19th/20th. Hope it warms up for them! Looks like some folks are finding bunches up north (yeah, right!)...

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html

Freakin' jokers. Chris must be out huntin' or he probably would've edited them by now!


----------



## bud

Shelbyville, that is.


----------



## woodsman1

I agree. I no everyone is geting anxious. But if people are goin out already becarful an tread lightly so not to stomp on the ones that have not popped yet. Im hoping this late spring will give us a longer morel season. Good luck to all that are out there searching already. Keep us posted


----------



## bing

2 inches of rain here in Adams County. Season will be a little late depending on temps and humidity. Last year the corn was knee high around here the first week of April. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## metal

Looks like you southerners have a nice warm up on the way this coming week. Should get ground temps going for you. I'm hoping by May 1st for around the Chicago area, unless we get a freak warm up sooner.


----------



## jaybo

I'm with ya' on the May 1st (on or about) prediction, Metal. There are unofficial reports of black morels starting to show up in southern Illinois right now, which I don't question. Look's like the 2014 morel season in Illinois is up and running.

And so it begins...


----------



## reggie6567

So for Vermilion County, which is next to Champaign, I am thinking late April - early May. I like going to Kennekuk Cove County Park. Looks like a good environment but I haven't found any there yet. Any advice?


----------



## old henry

My prediction paid off. We found 42 on sat and 15 that we must have missed. They were on the small side but we picked them any way. So with that being said THEIR UP!


----------



## woodsman1

Henry. Not asking were u found them but can u tell me wat town


----------



## woodsman1

I have access to some land in waterloo area. Was out therr saturday an yesterday an didnt find any. Checked my early popping area that has plenty of dead elms. Just curious if there not up in that area yet. You said south


----------



## old henry

Crab Orchard Wildlife Refuge near Marion,Il. Wolf Creek area. Hope that helps. Old Henry


----------



## chappyv

Thanks Wolf, I think I'll wait until May before I head back out to the Kankakee State Park. Maybe I was looking too early last year. I haven't eaten one since I was a kid. I want one this year so bad!


----------



## woodsman1

Well went out today in the rain to check a few of my spots that always produce early an I always get a load of blacks an still nothing. Things r starting to turn green but not even a false morel yet. Hopefully the weather will warm up as expected. If so I think this weekend it will be on


----------



## reggie6567

Hey guys, it would be most helpful to indicate what county you are hunting in as our state is 400 miles from top to bottom and the temps vary significantly. Chappyv - interesting to hear that you are looking at K3 State Park, I love that place. With this late cold spell, I think it's too early to hunt morels in northern Illinois. The frost just came out of the fields a week ago!


----------



## woodsman1

I hunt the st louis area metro area. From st clair illinois, madison county illinois an st louis county with in 100 miles


----------



## david - sw il

Got out for a long walk in the timber Sunday. Woods still look pretty barren but did see some Trillium leafing out and mayapples busting thru. Also the redbuds are swelling. No dandelion sightings yet though. I give it another 5 days or so for a few small blacks and greys. Plenty of moisture, got more soaking rain yesterday...

Jersey Co.


----------



## wolf claw

Lots of moisture just need heat! I am thinking about two more weeks for northern Illinois depending on the weather as long as it doesn't drop below 50!


----------



## spud2434367

Out to day. No luck. May Apples about 2 inch. People were out but no bags in hand.


----------



## bing

Current West Central IL observations: I think we're still a couple of weeks away (forecasting cooler temps for early next week). Waiting for the dandelions and ground temps... Once they are up look for the early Greys. Once the dandelions go to seed the yellows will Kick in. High humidity seems to be a factor also. Lower humidity... fewer schrooms. In the areas I hunt the first year dead elms produce the best blooms. Some of my honey hole trees produce for several years, others don't. We are headed to Heartland lodge (Pleasant Hill) later next week for our annual four wheeler/schroom vacation. This is my 3rd year - have yet to time the bloom... Not looking very promising. Timing is everything!. Protect your Birthday Suits! Happy picking to all!!!!


----------



## david - sw il

Might be a bit early for Pike Co. but you might get lucky and find a few small ones after this stretch of warm weather. Good luck!


----------



## spud2434367

no luck to day. around SIU


----------



## clong45

I'm in Jackson county too. No go yesterday near Crab Orchard. It's fixing to start anytime imo. It's just starting to get green out there. Soil temps are still a few degrees off but the ground is nice and moist and the weather looks prime till Monday. lows in the 30's...boo. I do think they will be up this weekend. Probably be small ones if the are up, but I'm going! Hitting my early spots Sunday...I will keep updating.


----------



## treestalker

Anyone have any luck around pine trees in the Southern Illinois area? I occasionally find them under white pines in the central Illinois area. Hoping for another rain in So. IL to get things started.


----------



## tekhipee

Found 2 Red Falsies yesterday in Madison County. South St. Louis people are finding tons (and eating them yikes. I know some can tolerate). Very soon!


----------



## tekhipee

soil temps
http://www.isws.illinois.edu/warm/soiltemp/displaymap.asp?data=bst&amp;date=04%2F11%2F2014&amp;time=10#toptitlebar


----------



## reggie6567

Tekhipee,

Great link. Can you tell me what the soil temps should be for morel popping? Thanks.


----------



## david - sw il

5-7 days of 50-60*F temps is what you look for. The S half of IL is nearing that threshold...

Another source has reported findings as far N as Cumberland Co. which is N of I-70. Planning on checking my early spots this weekend.


----------



## reggie6567

David,

I thought that tekhipee was talking soil temps vs. air temps?


----------



## david - sw il

Yes, that is the range of soil temps you look for to see fruiting. Air temps should be 70s/50s for a week or so to see those kind of soil temps.


----------



## bing

Scouted a few early spots yesterday in Adams County. May Apples are starting to come up and the buck brush is leafing out. Dandelions are up on South facing hills. Still waiting for Average ground temps to hit mid 50's. Cold snap will slow the progress here and to the North. Southern Counties ground temp averages look prime...


----------



## david - sw il

We've got asparagus spears poking through and a few dandelion blooms...both good signs. I wanted to get out today but I think I'll wait til Wednesday. Might get out tomorrow if the rain holds out. Fully expect to find some small blacks either way. 

Good luck out there!


----------



## tekhipee

David. Do A. Spears usually come up around the same time as morels?. I just planted some and hope to eat them in a couple years lol! But if that's another indictor for morels yipee!


----------



## david - sw il

Yep, it's one of the best indicators. Dandelions are my standby though. Speaking of, they absolutely exploded overnight!


----------



## david - sw il

Got a chance to hit the woods during the lull in the rain today and found the first morel of the season! Only found one, but I only spent a few minutes in the woods...didn't want to trample the ones I couldn't see. It's just getting started around here. Find was in Jersey Co.


----------



## spud2434367

David,, Great pic's.. Was looking at the rest of your pic's also, You have made some good finds my friend. Been hunting a long time and never found that many LOL. More power to you. .


----------



## old henry

@ David The blacks are coming up nice Crab refuge. Four of us picked 77 most were no bigger than 3''. Our harvest was almost double of last sat. The 77 weighed in at 2.65 lbs. Since this is public ground I'm hunting you have to pick'em while they there but left a few for nxt wkend. The ticks are out too. You should be in full swing by end of the wk. This rain will help big time the wind the last few days has stole the moisture. Good luck


----------



## justin

David - will you explain your three pictures please? What do they signify? Am I suppose to look for those plants and that tree as a place to search, or to see if theyre growing/budding to know it is a good time to begin searching..?


----------



## david - sw il

Indicator plants, mayapples and redbuds. When you see those it's a good bet that morels are up.


----------



## david - sw il

Good to hear Henry! Might make a daytrip down to Shawnee on Wednesday, been wanting to do that for a while...


----------



## pirogue66

test


----------



## justin

thanks david. good to know. you mentioned dandelions are also an indicator. We got about 2 inches of snow last night here in the NW suburbs (McHenry Co), so looking forward to seeing the grass someday again, and the 50/50 to get out there for the mighty morel hunt...


----------



## reggie6567

Great indicators David. As Justin said, us northerners are weeks behind those in the southern part of the state. Crocus' are up and tulips will be in bloom soon but I don't see any may apples and the dandelions are several weeks away. This cold weather we are having is really delaying our spring events.


----------



## david - sw il

Forecast looks great next week, it finally looks like spring is going to take hold and stay. Next weekend should be prime hunting although the yellows might hold off til the first week of May. I think this could be a good season for blacks which like cooler weather. The last good flush we saw was in 2008, we're due for a big year.


----------



## cls74

Think a I might try my early spot after work. Went out this last Sunday and wasn't expecting anything. Mayapples were 2-3" tall and thinks looked good. Not real worried about this cold snap we just came it of, the 80's over the weekend really got things heated up, dandelions came out if nowhere although they're along sidewalks and gravely areas that heat better. 

50/50 whether I find anything tonight, usually find them in this spot about a week before anywhere else I go. Temps look to moderate to normal or a bit above, but rain isn't looking so hot. Watch for another cold shot to end April and start May but a nice warm up around the 4th or so. I scheduled my shroomcation for May 2nd-11th, hoping the yellows are abundant towards that final weekend. 

This brutal winter that won't let go could have a great season in store. Going to be wind and rain dependent in my opinion, the cooler weather will only help prolong the season. Seems we always have that one item lacking. Frost line up here was around 18" for a good part of. The second half of winter, definitely had a solid freeze. 


Rather optimistic this year


----------



## cls74

Confirmed small gray near Springfield!!


I'll post a pic when I get home


----------



## cls74

Definitely not worth going out for a week or two, but just happy to have found one


----------



## cls74

Forget how to post images on this board.


----------



## shroomin_gurl_420

Montgomery County, five total...couple more days and we're gonna be some happy hunters


----------



## sherri2780

Morels grow on my property, in previous years we have found a pound or two but so far this spring we have brought in almost 4 pounds, with morels that seem to pop all day long, I just ran to the store, and came back to find 4 more where we already hunted and cleaned out today!! I would say conditions are good here in Randolph County...


----------



## david - sw il

Hunted this afternoon w/ my GF and found just over a half-pound in Jersey Co. Mixed blacks and greys/grellows. Some of the blacks and smaller greys were frost/wind bitten and dried out. I think the ones that came up before the cold snap stalled out. The bigger grellows were pretty fresh. Surprised by the lack of blacks which were very spotty. Didn't find much at all under the Ash trees. Dead elms were the ticket today. 

We need rain pretty badly, the wind and low RH has really sapped the moisture. Hard to believe after getting 4-5" of soaking rain earlier in the month. I think if we get the warm rains forecasted this week we should see a nice flush.

Good luck to all!


----------



## david - sw il

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0477_zpsbbb1a3cd.jpg">
 








<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0480_zps2115d09f.jpg">









<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0481_zpsd68ab0a9.jpg">









<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0484_zps11ea0975.jpg">


----------



## bing

Son-in-Law photographed a tiny grey at his early spot this mornin in Adams County. Dandelions are bustin out. Ground temps have been good for three days. Time for a rain dance, Happy Huntin to all!


----------



## justin

Wow. Nice finds y'all. McHenry County is jealous of you right now. Hoping our weather follows not too far behind. Looking like we are about two weeks behind, though. Quick question. My cousin mentioned I should be careful when I am finally able to hunt, because there is something called "false morels." If this is true, how do I decipher? I do know what morels I have eaten in the past look like, just a bit worried now about picking the wrong mushroom.


----------



## david - sw il

Two types of falsies, gyromitra and verpa. Gyros are red and solid(not hollow) and verpas look like half-frees but have cottony stuff in the stem. Verpas are rare IME.


----------



## someday

Soil temp 5" down 51° this morning in Union (60180)


----------



## justin

oh. so its a pretty noticeable difference. Good to know. Thanks David.


----------



## cls74

Nice steady soaking rain currently falling. This weekend is going to be pretty good around here. Upcoming forecast looks great with decent shots of rain every 3 days or so. 

This could be the year a lot of us have been waiting for, hoping so anyway.


----------



## jermanda

Found one dryad saddle big enough to eat yesterday and many more starts. Right smack dab in springfield. So there close rain today gonna do wonders.


----------



## cls74

Over 1/2 inch of a soaking rain recorded with the earlier wave of precipitation. Currently raining again, could pick up a few more tenths by the time all is said and done. 

Need the luck to continue a few more weeks. Start my vacation 5/2


----------



## bing

Prospects for a bountiful season here in Adams County are quickly fading (our season is usually done around Mothers Day...). A Few greys have flushed. Cold snap will reduce ground temps that had just about hit the mark. Dandelions exploded yesterday. Will scout a few more spots today looking for greys. Hopefully some rain and warm temps in a week will help with the big yellows. Ticks and chiggers are comin on strong!


----------



## reggie6567

I was wondering if anyone has ever found morels in either Vermilion County (Kenekuk Cove County Park) or Kankakee County (Kankakee River State Park)? Or if someone has some other suggestions for places to look. Thanks.


----------



## sharky597

reggie6567 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever found morels in either Vermilion County (Kenekuk Cove County Park) or Kankakee County (Kankakee River State Park)? Or if someone has some other suggestions for places to look. Thanks.


Definitely at the Kankakee River State Park. Parts of it are probably flooded now but you can find some nice yellows in there if you're patient.


----------

